
Is anyone using Quipist.com - Hedonisto
It&#x27;s a social media platform out of silicon valley with a hidden club of users.  I&#x27;m noticing some VCs using it.
======
fluroblue
Are you drumming up business or is this legit :P

------
jana1975
I am on Quipist it was invite only but I think they have opened it up to the
public.

